# Hang them!



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

On March 26th at approximately 11:00pm, the USCG contacted Texas Game Wardens regarding a recreational vessel with an unknown amount of illegal red snapper on board. Texas Game Wardens made contact with the vessel and USCG in Freeport.
The vessel contained 488 illegal red snapper with a commercial value of $9500.00 making this one of the largest recreational seizures in the Gulf Of Mexico.
This is a joint investigation involving the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department, United States Coast Guard, and the National Marine Fisheries Service.
Multiple criminal cases are pending.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

What they do with the fish?


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Probably gave it to the guy ok TV in Galveston.... Sorry I couldn't resist insincere he owns all of them to begin with!


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> What they do with the fish?


If they are still good, they donate them to food banks.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Quote of the Day: Are you voting to make a difference or are you following the establishment again...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow that is a lot of fish!


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

cat food
nice recreation boat .. lol
looks like they've been doing it a while


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Those guys should be punished, and fined heavily. that's almost as much fish as a typical commercial boat brings in after a mediocre weekend.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Those guys should be punished, and fined heavily. that's almost as much fish as a typical commercial boat brings in after a mediocre weekend.


you are correct, would be around +/-3000lbs of fish


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

ChuChu said:


> If they are still good, they donate them to food banks.


My friend got busted for carrying his 2 day load back from Freeport last year. Apparently you can't do that...give me a break...

Anyways..the badge said they give them to the ronald mcdonald house.

FYI, if you got 2 days of fish, put one days in a vehicle....


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

At least those snapper are still red. Though not for long, laying out on the dock. Is that the boat that made the catch? It certainly looks commercial.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> At least those snapper are still red. Though not for long, laying out on the dock. Is that the boat that made the catch? It certainly looks commercial.


No they were being unloaded from a large center console docked on the left side


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

you can barely see the outboards to the left side of the pic


----------



## Txfishman (Jun 20, 2004)

I am just curious, throwing rec vs. comm aside. When someone does something like this is their goal to sell the fish to someone? I could not imagine a center console pulling up to a public facility and having a load of fish like this. Would they typically try to offload a private dock and get the fish to market?

Whatever the strategy, you gotta have big ballz or be really stupid to bring in a load like this without appropriate commercial credentials.

Would this type behavior be characterized as prevalent? I know it is a big ocean and Texas has a lot of coastline, but dang.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

In the other thread on this Tom Hilton suggested it may have been as a result of a sting between USCG, TPWD, etc. so it probably would not have mattered where they docked if they were being watched.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Seems like a lot of fish to process, freeze and transport if they did not have some commercial assistance. I imagine they would be headed for a drop point, probably a private dock.


----------



## Ed (Mar 23, 2005)

Waterfront rumor is that the boat owner is also a restaurant owner and this boat was making two trips a week. Fish were kept in "marlin bags." I don't know what a marlin bag is, but that is the info I was given.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Ed said:


> Waterfront rumor is that the boat owner is also a restaurant owner and this boat was making two trips a week. Fish were kept in "marlin bags." I don't know what a marlin bag is, but that is the info I was given.


That makes sense, restaurant could handle the volume and processing. Probably talking about the large coffin bags for granders. I guess those could hold a lot of snappers.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Txfishman said:


> Would this type behavior be characterized as prevalent? I know it is a big ocean and Texas has a lot of coastline, but dang.


It happens once or twice a year along the gulf coast. Last year they got a large group catching grouper and such think in Alabama.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> Seems like a lot of fish to process, freeze and transport if they did not have some commercial assistance. I imagine they would be headed for a drop point, probably a private dock.


 I agree, and believe that that's why they went where they went, a primarily commercial fisherman's dock with the necessary facilities, help cleaning fish, storing and icing/freezing facilities.....

no recreational fishermen has facilities to handle that many fish....right? anyone on here have a handful of guys sitting around ready to clean those fish and a walk-in or two to store the fish? yeah, I didn't think so....

heck of a bust....goes to show the level of greed over snapper....
snookered


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Snookered said:


> I agree, and believe that that's why they went where they went, a primarily commercial fisherman's dock with the necessary facilities, help cleaning fish, storing and icing/freezing facilities.....
> 
> no recreational fishermen has facilities to handle that many fish....right? anyone on here have a handful of guys sitting around ready to clean those fish and a walk-in or two to store the fish? yeah, I didn't think so....
> 
> ...


think TPWD took them to that dock so TPWD could handle and keep catch in eatable condition. Do not think that was the dock they were going to on there own.

They were intercepted and brought in, not caught at the dock.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> think TPWD took them to that dock so TPWD could handle and keep catch in eatable condition. Do not think that was the dock they were going to on there own.
> 
> They were intercepted and brought in, not caught at the dock.


 ah, gotcha.....thanks for the clarification....details are few and far in between on this one....the FB page is up for a bit, then goes down, and there's not much detail on what happened....

maybe they're still cleaning the fish today....
snookered


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

some nice size beeliners in there


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> It happens once or twice a year along the gulf coast. Last year they got a large group catching grouper and such think in Alabama.


Very naive comment , it happens a lot.

Unfortunately , only a few stings get out to the public , mostly when the haul is significant search as the recent event.

Poaching happens everyday, whether you're a Com or Rec , problem is there is not enough resources and infrastructure to bust every single poacher . Regardless of 455 snaps or you're over the state limit quota.

BTW , the dock that those crooks were held at has the required certified weight scale ( to be seen on the pick ) for the TWP authorities to document how much fish was seized.

Read Capt J. Phillla quote on the previous closed thread .


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

hookN said:


> Very naive comment , it happens a lot.
> 
> Unfortunately , only a few stings get out to the public , mostly when the haul is significant search as the recent event.
> 
> Poaching happens everyday, whether you're a Com or Rec , problem is there is not enough resources and infrastructure to bust every single poacher . Regardless of 455 snaps or you're over the state limit quota.


Not naive at all, Rouge commercial outfits like this one are caught once or twice a year.

You are correct in one aspect, there are a LOT of halfass illegal commercial fishermen out there selling to fish markets and restaurants thru the backdoor. This is just an example of one of them.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Sir.....dont blame one group ( commercial ) for the sake of hating. 

LOT of Recreationals out there doing the same crime without getting caught. 

Just because , you or I just sneak out one or two extra snaps over the limit or an undersized Aj and not get caught, doesn't make us any different than those individuals poaching large amount of fish. 

Just a general example and not directed at anybody.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

hookN said:


> Sir.....dont blame one group ( commercial ) for the sake of hating.
> 
> LOT of Recreationals out there doing the same crime without getting caught.
> 
> ...


No. Keeping one snapper over a limit is actually completely different from people keeping several thousand pounds with an intent to sell.

Kinda like smoking a joint, versus smuggling 200 kilos in over the border.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

hookN said:


> Sir.....dont blame one group ( commercial ) for the sake of hating.
> 
> LOT of Recreationals out there with doing the same crime without getting caught.
> 
> ...


This is an illegal commercial outfit we are talking about. Lot more just like them out there. If you do not like that fact, tough.

Do not add me to anything you do. I follow the laws to the T.



Kyle 1974 said:


> No. Keeping one snapper over a limit is actually completely different from people keeping several thousand pounds with an intent to sell.
> 
> Kinda like smoking a joint, versus smuggling 200 kilos in over the border.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yup, someone would have to be a true idiot to not see the difference.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

hookN said:


> Sir.....dont blame one group ( commercial ) for the sake of hating.
> 
> LOT of Recreationals out there doing the same crime without getting caught.
> 
> ...


I would say there is a big difference. If I were to poach 1-2 snapper or keep an ilegal size fish... it would go to feed me, my family and/or neighbors/friends.

People doing this in volume are day and night different. They take more then they could eat and they do it for profit. I can't see how the two cold be any more different. Just my 2 coppers.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Not naive at all, Rouge commercial outfits like this one are caught once or twice a year.
> 
> You are correct in one aspect, there are a LOT of halfass illegal commercial fishermen out there selling to fish markets and restaurants thru the backdoor. This is just an example of one of them.


Thank you for correcting your quote .


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> I would say there is a big difference. If I were to poach 1-2 snapper or keep an ilegal size fish... it would go to feed me, my family and/or neighbors/friends.
> 
> People doing this in volume are day and night different. They take more then they could eat and they do it for profit. I can't see how the two cold be any more different. Just my 2 coppers.


oh I see , so that makes you "LEGAL" and right to brake the laws.

WOW ! No wonder why the whole fishery is totally screwed up. You just admitted it.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> This is an illegal commercial outfit we are talking about. Lot more just like them out there. If you do not like that fact, tough.
> 
> Do not add me to anything you do. I follow the laws to the T.
> 
> Yup, someone would have to be a true idiot to not see the difference.


Define Poachers ! Or you're saying that term only applies to one particular group of fishermen .

Now were seeing some true colors......interesting.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

The fishery is fine - it's the management that needs to be 86'd and given over to the states.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

hookN said:


> oh I see , so that makes you "LEGAL" and right to brake the laws.
> 
> WOW ! No wonder why the whole fishery is totally screwed up. You just admitted it.


If that is the whole of your argument, you should just rest.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Kyle 1974 said:


> No. Keeping one snapper over a limit is actually completely different from people keeping several thousand pounds with an intent to sell.
> 
> Kinda like smoking a joint, versus smuggling 200 kilos in over the border.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


If you say so.....:headknock


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> If that is the whole of your argument, you should just rest.


haha, bet he won't


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> If that is the whole of your argument, you should just rest.


Well , now WE all know , keep poaching.

This one it's soon to be closed as well , go on.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Lets just follow your argument, and assume totalitarianism is a noble cause... This time next year, you accidentally catch a snapper on a J hook, you are arrested and put to death...cause totalitarianism really works as a solution to all problems.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

the loser does not know what civil disobedience is......haha


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

hookN said:


> If you say so.....:headknock


Local state and federal law also says so on numerous other topics. Quantity and intent matters.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Commercial fishermen have licenses and make their living harvesting and selling fish.

Recreational fishermen have licenses and fish for sport and table fare.

Poachers do not obey laws, and can do it for fun, for table fare or for profit. Neither the commercial fishermen or the recreational fishermen should be tagged with these knuckleheads who operate outside the rule of law.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Its Catchy said:


> Commercial fishermen have licenses and make their living harvesting and selling fish.
> 
> Recreational fishermen have licenses and fish for sport and table fare.
> 
> Poachers do not obey laws, and can do it for fun, for table fare or for profit. Neither the commercial fishermen or the recreational fishermen should be tagged with these knuckleheads who operate outside the rule of law.


not exactly true, if they are selling the fish it is commerce, and that makes it commercial activities. This comes with a different set of laws and penalties. Everything in this is pointing toward an illegal commercial operation.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> the loser does not know what civil disobedience is......haha


Here is the problem .

You Sir, just cant keep a civil argument .

Simply because YOU have been confronted , you Sir turn to call names to anybody that doesn't agree or share your beliefs.

That is absolutely moronic to say the least , if that guy mit mit was banned you should follow the same consequence.
See ya


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Its Catchy said:


> Commercial fishermen have licenses and make their living harvesting and selling fish.
> 
> Recreational fishermen have licenses and fish for sport and table fare.
> 
> Poachers do not obey laws, and can do it for fun, for table fare or for profit. Neither the commercial fishermen or the recreational fishermen should be tagged with these knuckleheads who operate outside the rule of law.


EXACTLY...some common sense here.

Unfortunately its a waste of time debating with this kind of individuals. Kudos your way


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

hookN said:


> Define Poachers ! Or you're saying that term only applies to one particular group of fishermen .
> 
> Now were seeing some true colors......interesting.





hookN said:


> oh I see , so that makes you "LEGAL" and right to brake the laws.
> 
> WOW ! No wonder why the whole fishery is totally screwed up. You just admitted it.





hookN said:


> If you say so.....:headknock





hookN said:


> Well , now WE all know , keep poaching.
> 
> This one it's soon to be closed as well , go on.


Really? Go hit your meth pipe and shut the **** up you moron. Your gonna **** off the wrong person instigating all your chit and get caught out from behind your keyboard one day. Just sayin.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

hookN said:


> Here is the problem .
> 
> You Sir, just cant keep a civil argument .
> 
> ...


I can keep a civil argument with civil people. You have not confronted me with anything. You have made moronic comments and do not seem to be able to grasp just how wrong you are.


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Do you really believe he was a recreational fisherman that planned to stock all his catch into his personal freezer to feed his family?
Evidence kinda suggests it's a business operation profiting from selling or using fish for financial reward.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

sotexhookset said:


> Really? Go hit your meth pipe and shut the **** up you moron.


Yes Sir, you have a blessed day


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> I can keep a civil argument with civil people. You have not confronted me with anything. You have made moronic comments and do not seem to be able to grasp just how wrong you are.


sure , you too have a blessed day.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

hookN said:


> Just because , you or I just sneak out one or two extra snaps over the limit or an undersized Aj and not get caught, doesn't make us any different than those individuals poaching large amount of fish.


This is just plain wrong. I would give lots of examples of other illegal activities but i shouldnt have to. I would hope you are more educated than to not see the difference


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

hookN said:


> sure , you too have a blessed day.


Will do, and maybe one day you will figure out the difference between REC and Commercial activities..... because the law sure makes a big deal about the differences.



Mako-Wish said:


> This is just plain wrong. I would give lots of examples of other illegal activities but i shouldnt have to. I would hope you are more educated than to not see the difference


with the evidence presented, highly doubtful


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

sotexhookset said:


> Really? Go hit your meth pipe and shut the **** up you moron. Your gonna **** off the wrong person instigating all your chit and get caught out from behind your keyboard one day. Just sayin.


Following same steps as that mit mit guy will get you were he's at now , no need for this verbiage Sir.


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Will do, and maybe one day you will figure out the difference between REC and Commercial activities..... because the law sure makes a big deal about the differences.
> 
> with the evidence presented, highly doubtful


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

Burn me at the stake if y'all want but a guy that refuses to lease quota from the "squid cutters mafia" isn't all bad in my book.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

It's what happens when you have what everyone on the water knows is a VERY healthy fish population coupled with practically no rec season and significant profit motives for the commercial take, with the EDF/commercial boys still claiming the fishery is in trouble.

Civil disobedience will surely become more common as long as the moronic federal fisheries management practices continue.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

*Lets stop the fighting*



Cabollero said:


> Burn me at the stake if y'all want but a guy that refuses to lease quota from the "squid cutters mafia" isn't all bad in my book.


Let me find my pitch fork...

Nah, but seriously, I can understand the frustration on all sides of this topic.

It seems silly to discuss, since I think it was already posted:



hilton said:


> The fishery is fine - it's the management that needs to be 86'd and given over to the states.


----------



## Ed (Mar 23, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> not exactly true, if they are selling the fish it is commerce, and that makes it commercial activities. This comes with a different set of laws and penalties. Everything in this is pointing toward an illegal commercial operation.


I think the commercial penalties in this case would be much more than the recreational penalties although both are going to be very high. I also think this was originally listed as a recreational violation since those involved apparently do not have a commercial permit/quota. This only happened Saturday PM so there is no reason to think that an ongoing investigation by both the feds and state may lead somewhere else. Before we snipe each other to pieces we may want to see what the investigation uncovers. BTW: there was another boat boarded off of Galveston over the weekend with a reported 67 red snapper on board illegally.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Poor guy was a loser in the government granted red snapper monopoly. Free market fisher pushing back against extreme federal overreach.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Talmbout said:


> Poor guy was a loser in the government granted red snapper monopoly. Free market fisher pushing back against extreme federal overreach.


That's a hell of a push back I'd say. They still need to fine the krap out of him rec or halfass comm.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Until the system is overhauled there will be continued cases like these by all parties......... People are mad and that nat geo showed made it worse

The guy deserves a stiff fine but won't be the last case I'm sure


----------



## Lostinpecos (Jul 9, 2013)

Ed said:


> I think the commercial penalties in this case would be much more than the recreational penalties although both are going to be very high. I also think this was originally listed as a recreational violation since those involved apparently do not have a commercial permit/quota. This only happened Saturday PM so there is no reason to think that an ongoing investigation by both the feds and state may lead somewhere else. Before we snipe each other to pieces we may want to see what the investigation uncovers. BTW: there was another boat boarded off of Galveston over the weekend with a reported 67 red snapper on board illegally.


Hopefully there were 16 honest recreational anglers that caught them fish in state waters.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

Yall need to calm down, if this one gets closed I'm not going to have anything to do.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

Talmbout said:


> Poor guy was a loser in the government granted red snapper monopoly. Free market fisher pushing back against extreme federal overreach.


 this is the second time I've almost agreed with one of your statements recently....weird....let's not make it a habit....LOL

but yeah, you might have something to that, even though it's currently against the law.....we'll see when the dust clears I suppose....
snookered


----------

